# Update Forum



## TL 611 (Jul 10, 2014)

There needs to be someone to take responsibility for updating it. 

There's no point it being there if it's outdated information, as you have to go to the Discussion forum to hear about it. It's currently like 2 days or something behind. Null used to do it, but isn't going to anymore, and Skyraider usually does his own update leaks (thanks btw!), but nobody ever bothers to make threads for non-skyraider stuff.

You could just give permission for one really spergy guy, who sits in Discussion all day, to create threads. I'm sure _someone_ would do it. 

If nobody else cares, just kinda ignore this. It's very early in the morning here and I'm going to sleep after this post.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 10, 2014)

why dont you do it


----------



## Watcher (Jul 10, 2014)

I agree with Melchett.

The purpose of the update forum was to give ease of access to someone who just wants to lurk.

Maybe all the content Skyraider and the rest post should be posted in the update forum first and then copied into discussion like a day later? Maybe that'd give more use to it.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't even see the point of the update forum outside of being a timeline. Unless someone crossposts or copies posts, there's little point in actually posting there and who decides what content outside of immediate updates and new info is worthy of being in update threads. Using it as something other than a timeline of events takes effort and that reminds me of Melchett's mention of a really spergy guy who sits in Chris all day. I'd recommend giving update powers to a few interested parties who want to update and copy over really good posts.
EDIT: I don't like the idea of having two different sets of discussions.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 10, 2014)

there should be no replies to the updates in the update forum. just let it be a timeline for lurkers.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm going to be changing the way the Updates forum operates since I think it's gotten to be a bit redundant in practice. Updates will probably be locked threads linking to the appropriate Discussion thread, to provide at-a-glance updates on Chris.

Admins and Global Moderators have permission to start threads in Discussion (or should anyway) and if I don't have the time to make one, one of them should make one.


----------



## TL 611 (Jul 10, 2014)

^ VIPs can also post things - Marvin, Skyraider, Thetian. 

But the point is that all of those people have access to it and aren't doing it. None of the people with permission give a fuck. The point of only allowing established members to post was to stop shitposting, but currently the update thread is pointless because _nobody_ posts. 

I think there's a better way, maybe. Open thread making to everyone and the moderation queue will sort it (i.e. they can make a thread but it won't instantly show up, like the posts atm). Mods will still have to review the threads going in there, but some sperg will do it.

Keeping it locked down is stupid. Say you don't have time to update it katsu, who's gonna do it? Compy? DeagleDad? Champ? Brook? They _should_ but theyre not gonna.

None of them care and none of them are spergy enough to rig a Chris update thread.

Also I didn't forget the Mighty Surtur, I doubt he'd do it either but I don't want to say 100%


----------



## CatParty (Jul 10, 2014)

Melchett said:


> ^ VIPs can also post things - Marvin, Skyraider, Thetian.
> 
> But the point is that all of those people have access to it and aren't doing it. None of the people with permission give a fuck. The point of only allowing established members to post was to stop shitposting, but currently the update thread is pointless because _nobody_ posts.
> 
> ...




i am


----------



## TL 611 (Jul 10, 2014)

^ ya let catparty have permission to post updates


----------



## CatParty (Jul 10, 2014)

Melchett said:


> ^ ya let catparty have permission to post updates




and bann people


----------



## TL 611 (Jul 10, 2014)

^  you're just getting powa hungry now


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 10, 2014)

Just give Melchett her admin powers back.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 22, 2014)

I say keep it. It's pretty good if you want a summary of what's going on and it's pretty convenient if you want to find info instead of searching 100+ pages just to find it. (In fact, I experienced it before and it's fucking painful to browse 30-40+ pages over a screencap)


----------



## garbageraider (Aug 11, 2014)

Melchett said:


> ^ VIPs can also post things - Marvin, Skyraider, Thetian.
> 
> But the point is that all of those people have access to it and aren't doing it. None of the people with permission give a fuck. The point of only allowing established members to post was to stop shitposting, but currently the update thread is pointless because _nobody_ posts.
> 
> ...


Melchett, your assertion that I don't care is not accurate. The reason that I post most of my updates in the discussion thread is that I don't want discussion and commentary on a new update restricted like it would if it was posted in the updates forum, because the updates forum has a higher standard for posting. I want members to feel free to comment on a new update without worrying about meeting that higher standard. For a few of my updates, I've been posting a thread in both the discussion and update forums.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2014)

The precedent has been to allow, and to encourage, duplicate threads. Update forum posts are actually supposed to contain new information, even the replies. Discussion is everything and anything else.

A lot of people don't read discussion. They hit the index page, check updates, and leave. I'm disappointed to see that literally no one has taken upon themselves of preserving my standard of update posts. Half of the threads there don't even contain what the thread is actually about. If nobody's going to actually post information into the forum, it may as well be deleted, merged, or archive.

Being afraid of creating duplicate threads is dumb. It's to create attention and chronologically display information as its received. I often miss posts created the same day I check the discussion board, because an older update has been posted in more recently. That's why the update forum is sorted by OP's date, not by last reply date.


One of the biggest things that pissed me off when I was still participating in administration, was that I felt I had to do everything. It started off as a share between admins and moderators, but I ended up jut becoming the go-to person for absolutely everything. I have 800 administrative actions, 930 moderator actions, I posted 90% of the update threads, constantly searched to expand content and reorganize information, on top of managing the technical side of things. I tried to implement a warning system to help moderators get involved and nobody used it. I can't tell if people were afraid of doing something that pissed me off or didn't meet my standards, if nobody cared at all, or if nobody felt that things fell into their jurisdiction that I couldn't handle better, but for the most part I was responsible for 90% of what was done.

The most interesting part of watching things go on without me is to see who filled certain roles. Seeing Dunsparce actually step up and ban people just because they were shitlords without any specific rule infractions is one of the most delightfully surprising things yet. However, the meticulous documentation sperging required to keep the update forum flowing is almost completely neglected and only begrudgingly fulfilled by Katsu. This doesn't even come close to what people had been getting from the board.

Someone needs to do it, or it should be removed. If nobody in staff is willing to do it, I think @Alan Pardew or similar would accept a specific permission mask to let him do the job personally. It was an important addition that helped organize things and I had to deal with a tremendous amount of autism introducing it because it was one of the first serious changes I made to the forum.


tl;dr: niggers


----------



## CatParty (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't make update threads


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2014)

Janitors now have full moderation abilities in the update forum, and can also approve/reject posts pending moderation approval.

Go, CatParty, go and sperg to the extreme!


----------



## CatParty (Aug 12, 2014)

Null said:


> Go, CatParty, go and sperg to the extreme!



I just want to help


----------



## Watcher (Aug 12, 2014)

Catparty is the most qualified person to do this task in my opinion


----------



## Null (Aug 14, 2014)

okay im going to lay out some guidelines because this is breaking my heart, and i need that.


Update threads should contain the date in International Database Format. YYYY-Mon-DD (2014-Aug-14). This eliminates _any_ possible confusion regarding the order of the items and works for everyone.
Titles should be ambivalent. The content should sell itself. ("Chris sells some stuff on eBay" is better than "Chris begs people to buy his shit on eBay")
Crop any comments. Doesn't matter who they're from. Only show comments that Chris has replied to. Bonus points for stripping out people's identity in those cases.
Also, I'm not a huge fan of Katsu's "all in one" thread for anything Facebook related as it defeats the purpose of the board and fucks up the chronological ordering. Posts should be given their own thread almost always, unless it's the same sort of post on the same day.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 14, 2014)

Null said:


> Also, I'm not a huge fan of Katsu's "all in one" thread for anything Facebook related as it defeats the purpose of the board and fucks up the chronological ordering. Posts should be given their own thread almost always, unless it's the same sort of post on the same day.



Katsu's "All in one" Facebook thread only applies to Chris's latest theme of begging people to buy his comics. I found it rather redundant to have update after update of essentially the same thing, so I grouped any begging FB posts into one thread with the intention that newer posts along that theme would change the date in the title.


----------



## Null (Aug 14, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> Katsu's "All in one" Facebook thread only applies to Chris's latest theme of begging people to buy his comics. I found it rather redundant to have update after update of essentially the same thing, so I grouped any begging FB posts into one thread with the intention that newer posts along that theme would change the date in the title.


I mean I guess it works and I empathize with the idea. I didn't bullet point it because it's something I can live with. Having random discussion-esque thread titles with different dating systems for each is something I can't deal with bcuz autism


----------



## Glaive (Aug 14, 2014)

Every single Twitter update on Operation Tupacalypse doesn't get it's own thread.  Instead it only has one thread.

So it actually makes sense that all of Chris's posts about this eBay/money trouble mini-saga get clumped together.  It's the same idea.  Although I do think if they get bunched together like that then it should at the very least be stickied for easy access.


----------



## Null (Aug 14, 2014)

Glaive said:


> Every single Twitter update on Operation Tupacalypse doesn't get it's own thread.
> 
> So it actually makes sense that all of Chris's posts about this eBay/money trouble minisaga get clumped together.  It's the same idea.  Although I do think if they get bunched together like that then it should at the very least be stickied for easy access.


yeah that's a fair enough point but you also need to consider that the Jace forum does not have a dedicated update forum. if he did it may be worth the space.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 14, 2014)

Glaive said:


> Every single Twitter update on Operation Tupacalypse doesn't get it's own thread.  Instead it only has one thread.



probably because this is the cwcki forums, not the parkourwiki forums


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the new guidelines. They made it easier to search for any Chris update without any confusion. :3


----------



## Holdek (Oct 30, 2014)

Melchett said:


> ^ VIPs can also post things - Marvin, Skyraider, Thetian.
> 
> But the point is that all of those people have access to it and aren't doing it. None of the people with permission give a fuck. The point of only allowing established members to post was to stop shitposting, but currently the update thread is pointless because _nobody_ posts.
> 
> ...



Give Mel permission to start threads in Update Forum plz.  And @Alan Pardew as he updates the CWCki a lot.


----------



## TL 611 (Oct 30, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Give Mel permission to start threads in Update Forum plz.  And @Alan Pardew as he updates the CWCki a lot.


Oh I think I can, I'm just not as useful as expected  I barely check discussion anymore tbh but I'll try keep an eye on it.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 30, 2014)

I stopped using The update forum because the real news always landed in discussion first. Sometimes it was days before the content landed in Update, if even then.  OTOH, I liked the idea.  If I had information about a new development, I would post in Update, and if I was requesting specific information about a new development, I also posted that in Update.  If I wanted to comment on Chris's love of penis... That went into Discussion.

Having two forums was weird, I agree, but it did give me a place to go for instant facts with zero sperging, and I did appreciate that.


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2014)

I stopped updating the forum and nobody cared enough to do it without me. There's no DeagleDad for Chris who cares enough about both the subject and the community to try and keep the Update board up to date.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 31, 2014)

Null said:


> I stopped updating the forum and nobody cared enough to do it without me. There's no DeagleDad for Chris who cares enough about both the subject and the community to try and keep the Update board up to date.




I'll do it


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I'll do it


Happy birthday


----------

